# Unknown Source Fehler (viele)



## k1Plan (15. Dez 2016)

Guten Morgen,
gleich zu Anfang möchte ich sagen, dass ich keinerlei Ahnung von Java/Javascript oder dergleichen habe. Daher wusste ich auch nicht in welchem Forenbereich ich das Thema eröffnen soll. Falls es hier falsch ist und ein Moderator den passenderen Bereich kennt, bitte verschieben.

Wir haben ein Programm, nennen wir es mal "MailPrinter", im Einsatz welches von einem Server (Typ: SOAP) im Web Bestellungen von Prospekten abruft und mit Hilfe eines PDF Printers an einen Drucker sendet. 

Das Problem ist, dass es plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert. Das Programm hat kein Update bekommen und Java auch nicht. Da hat sich also nichts verändert. Momentan geht es wieder, aber die Fehlermeldung erscheint dennoch für jeden Abruf einer Bestellung. 

Das ist die Fehlermeldung die im Error Log zu sehen ist:

date: 15.12.2016
time: 07:46
error: 0010
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
   at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)
   at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source)
   at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
   at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
   at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
   at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
   at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
   at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
   at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect0(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream0(Unknown Source)
   at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
   at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.manager.ServerMessageManager.notifyServer(ServerMessageManager.java:176)
   at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.manager.ServerMessageManager.printed(ServerMessageManager.java:98)
   at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.manager.ServerMessageManager.printedPdfShell(ServerMessageManager.java:72)
   at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.PdfShellPrinter.run(PdfShellPrinter.java:64)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)​
Wie zu Anfang gesagt: Ich kann mit sowas nichts anfangen und bin kein Programmierer. Ich hoffe einfach, dass jemand der sich auskennt draufschaut und denn "Ach der Fehler! Kein Problem! Das liegt an diesem und jenem Umstand".

Der Support für das Programm reagiert seit Monaten nicht auf E-Mails. (Ich erwähne das nur, weil es das naheliegenste wäre sich bei denen zu melden).

Ich hoffe jemand kann irgendwas nützliches beitragen. Wenn mehr Informationen benötigt werden, dann kann ich die gerne nachreichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

k1Plan


----------



## Nuiton (15. Dez 2016)

Ja, toll, und was sollen wir* nur* mit einer Exception? Ich wuenschte mir, dass ich hellsehen kann, aber das funktioniert so leider nicht. Wir brauchen da schon etwas mehr, wie z.B. die paar Ausschnitte von hier..


```
at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.manager.ServerMessageManager.notifyServer(ServerMessageManager.java:176)
at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.manager.ServerMessageManager.printed(ServerMessageManager.java:98)
at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.manager.ServerMessageManager.printedPdfShell(ServerMessageManager.java:72)
at ch.tbox.irs.clientapps.mailprinter.PdfShellPrinter.run(PdfShellPrinter.java:64)
```


----------



## k1Plan (15. Dez 2016)

Der Error Log gibt mir leider nur die Informationen die ich auch gepostet habe. Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg an Informationen zu kommen?


----------



## Thallius (15. Dez 2016)

@Nuiton Ich schätze einfach mal er hat die Sourcen überhaupt nicht wenn es ein gekauftes Programm ist...

Grob geschätzt. Eventuell erfolgt die Connection über eine SSL Verschlüsselung (HTTPS?) und das Zeritifikat ist abgelaufen oder die URL des Servers hat sich geändert oder die IP. Man weiß ja nicht wie die darauf zugreifen...


----------



## k1Plan (15. Dez 2016)

Ich weiß nicht mal was mit Sourcen gemeint ist. Soviel dazu. Also als SOAP Server ist keine HTTPS Adresse angegeben. Wenn er im Hintergrund dennoch versucht eine https Seite aufzurufen (was ich nicht glaube), so ist es dem Programm bzw. dem Computer und dem Proxynutzer erlaubt durch die Firewall. Im Grunde sind alle Einstellungen der Firewall so konfiguriert, dass dieser Computer/Proxynutzer alles darf und sämtliche Prüfungen übersprungen werden.
Wenn sich die URL oder die IP geändert hätte, dann wären heut Morgen ja nicht die ganzen Bestellungen aus dem Drucker gekommen. Also daran liegt es wohl auch nicht. Ich hatte gehofft, dass man aus dem Error Log schlau wird. Aber euch scheinen da ja tiefergehende Informationen zu fehlen die aus diesem nicht ersichtlich sind. Hat Java/Javascript nicht noch selber einen Error Log irgendwo in einem Verzeichnis wo sowas auch dokumentiert wird?


----------

